# My new infrequent shack



## Deleted member 2626

Built this 12x12 with number help of my carpenter dad and grandfather. Recycled main support 6x6 posts and some 2x4s and other assorted lumber. Cost me less or about a thousand bucks. I own the land and its in a cornfield about 50 yards off a dirt road surrounded by a few sparse cabins and mountains and farm. No power or water. Working




on acquiring solar and water collection. Just got 2square shingles, caps and roofing nails from a neighbor for 60 bucks.and the door my dad got me from a job he did.Won't be full time here as I am not anywhere but plan to make it like a base camp now. Will be getting recycled vinyl siding from working for my dad this week as well. Opposum living I reckon. Good to be a part time carpenter did


----------



## Kim Chee

Habitat for Humanity often has low cost materials (not sure if you have one in your area).

Nice house, sounds like the neighbors like you too!


----------



## creature

go you, man!!


----------



## Matt Derrick

hell yeah man, that looks awesome, i would totally live in that, $1k is not bad.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Thanks y'all worked for about a month straight for the family and built it. Taking my sisters car up this weekend to it to shingle then tramping a bit. Got a free little woodstove from my uncle for it as well


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Update for anyone interested. Hitched up there after pittsburgh-ish few days ago and two friends brought up my woodstove, and i headed back down to ma's with them after hearing grandma was hospitalized, not the case. But this time with a borrowed









sister and moms car. Was a cold few nights, may have a propane heater till woodstove is done. I just can't seem to sit still though to majorly worry about getting a lot done at once. Too young I reckon to care. Taking up some recycled siding and j channel and stove material. And a pup and pack flick in front of an accidental brewery find thrown in there.


----------



## Matt Derrick

that's awesome man, thanks for keeping us updated (continue to do so if you can!). i'm curious about the interior though, are you going to insulate the walls? and if so, with what?


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Yeah I'm hoping. Probably foam sheets, I can't stand fiberglass, and I have to work with it at times when I work for my dad. I'll pick at this shack for awhile little here and there, money and time here and there. I love the place as is so am happy as hell as things come. The roof is on so I'm good if only that


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Awe, man, this is awesome! Good work. Hope it's still coming along nicely. Congrats on the beautiful home base


----------



## Fatboy

Supper cool.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

bump.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

All that white is now covered by the rest of the recycled siding, wood is covered in recycled aluminum flashing and most cracks are gorilla Glue silicon'ed in. garden is fenced in by recycled chicken wire my yuppy momma was getting rid of, tiny scattered row of spinach, recently planted carrot and 3 tomatoe plants my neighbors left me when i was absent on an evening walk to a great little private propery area I think i'll build a natural lean to in. Fire pit rebuilt, all i cook on pretty much. worked a few weeks ago for a week, living out of my truck and one night here, for a local contractor for under the table cash about 15 miles west of my land. Living close to a dirt road sucks but damn is it still quiet and damn the critters i have all the time loads of whitetail deer, quite the array of birds, rabbits that get within ten feet of my relaxed position and bear in the vicinity-though I haven't seen mine in a while but had a few run ins with some while on the remodeling job. My neighbor is a momma mouse underneath some plywood under my place, who runs with about 5 baby mice attached to her and sometimes breaks into my place and chews up plastic. i bucket trap trapped one a few weeks ago, the little bitch chewed through some trim on my recycled door and the rubber seal on the bottom. But the momma with the young is left alone, i am not a killer and they were on the land before me so I try to live as close to the earth as possible. I slept inside my shack once in the past 6 days, mostly in the bed of my pick up under the cap and last night on the ground under the milky way which stretches right over my fire pit. Walked about 8 miles yesterday down the dirt roads to the town spring just to fill 2 gallons which i tied on a bamboo pole with bandannas to hike back with. i filled two 5 gallon containers in my pick up for when I get back on foot I am not water less. I go to town library and use computers and download pirated movies on my tablet to watch at night hehe. i read a lot too. all the deer in the photo is taken from my truck about 10 miles away on this guys land who raises deer just to have rich ass holes come pay him to shoot the biggest buck. should liberate them all some day.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Flicks now updated


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

Hey! This is all coming to be a nice little place you've gotten there! I really like the yellow paintjob.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

where in PA are you? This is sweet.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

If ya read it. Its vinyl siding off a house 3 hours south I got it free working for my dad and uncle last year. My place is in north central pa. I really do love it. It holds some of the biggest feelings of content ment I have ever felt. Taxes are barely a hundred bucks a year. I gain routine kinda but its good earthly routine and there is wilderness within walking distance need I disapear . me and pup left there yesterday and walked 20 miles north and camped beat as hell. and got a ride today by chance to Mansfield got a room. May head back to shack tomorrow or hitch back north to NY.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

if the photos worked. Little update for anyone who may or may not care. woodstove is in. Now have heat besides my dog and having to use my winter bag. nice amount of firewood cut with a chainsaw i bought off my dad for 25 bucks and also the man who helped rig up the stove. garden fence was knocked down on two sides by a big bear when i was up there a week ago. I did a lot of walking and some trapping, missing a few critters but eating from the land I did not beside some dandelion heads fried with broccoli and eggs. finished my recycled facia and vented soffit. I'm headed back up there again before long after I get my truck headers fixed. May be meeting a traveler up there for some bow hunting and general living closer to the earth. all are welcome to message me or email me- [email protected] and see what could work out.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

and the photos didnt work. . .fuck.will try from my tablet


----------



## outskirts

Tatanka said:


> Yeah I'm hoping. Probably foam sheets, I can't stand fiberglass, and I have to work with it at times when I work for my dad. I'll pick at this shack for awhile little here and there, money and time here and there. I love the place as is so am happy as hell as things come. The roof is on so I'm good if only that


I can't stand fiberglass insulation either. I start to itch just looking at it. Every time I see people eating pink cotton candy I cringe because it makes me think of fiberglass insulation.


----------



## briancray

Dude this looks so awesome man. This is about the size of something I would want. Looks nice man. Glad it worked out.


----------



## wildwerden

Duuude. So much goodness in this thread. Keep on kicking ass!


----------



## Billy Cougar White

My wife and I have thought about building something like this......it seems simple enough that we could do it. Did you have any challenges or problems in the build, That you didn't plan? Bassicly when we build we want to have it be a smooth project that brings us joy in building and in living


----------



## Durp

great job! nice place.


----------



## RoadFlower33

Awesome house man. Like the style, recycled is the best way to go.


----------



## RoadFlower33

Silas Brand said:


> Awesome house man. Like the style, recycled is the best way to go.


I should add, I was also wanting a home base thingy. Was opting more for an earth ship personally. Seeing yours done so cheap and well gives people like me insperation man. Great job with detailed updates too man. Dig it. Keep it up and God speed.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

update. I'm in the west for a bit round in bout easternly but am keeping the site now again. gonna do the not so expensive privy and be legal, still shit in the woods most days but now I can't be hasseled. less than 200 dollar a year to own is too hard too pass up and I have a place of my own to hideaway and work on my projects and hobbies and self sufficiency and gain a pack animal soon . I've become sort of a known dude up there now he he


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Bump. Back at my hovel. Been here over a month now. Any people wanna stop in and live the leisure life hit me up. All welcome as long as you ain't a piece of shit. They don't last up here. Any critters welcome. Just me my pack burro and dog. Late


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Shack update from my two months of donkey days. Be back tomorrow after a funeral for a month till I head west. Any penna tramps come on down


----------



## HayleezKomet

this is probably the coolest thing ive ever seen!!! u did a kick ass job! good 4u man


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Some last summer photos. Be up here again in a few days.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Edge of the hurricane up here. Movie evening


----------

